
John Goerzen on Why You Should Learn Haskell - mqt
http://broadcast.oreilly.com/2009/01/why-you-should-learn-haskell.html
======
jcromartie
At first I thought Haskell was cool, but then I realized that I only thought
that because it was the latest cool thing to do in programming. Then I thought
learning it would be a waste of time.

Then I randomly picked up the book "The Haskell School of Expression" by Paul
Hudak (one of the designers of Haskell). It is a great introduction to the
language. By page 30 it has already introduced the Haskell notions of
bindings, functions, let, recursion and complex nested pattern matching in a
very practical and understandable way. It also convinced me to continue
learning Haskell because it clearly demonstrates some of the features that (to
paraphrase the book) "you probably won't see in mainstream languages for ten
years."

~~~
anamax
> By page 30 it has already introduced the Haskell notions of bindings,
> functions, let, recursion and complex nested pattern matching in a very
> practical and understandable way.

Why does it take 30 pages for those things?

~~~
silentbicycle
How about, "Over the first 30 pages, ...". (It covers about as much material
as SICP does in same, for example, and the typesetting is comparable.) After
that it moves into examples with GL programming, alternating theory and
application chapter by chapter.

